
Understanding Victimhood Culture (2018) - Melchizedek
https://quillette.com/2018/05/17/understanding-victimhood-culture-interview-bradley-campbell-jason-manning/
======
feralimal
Just an observation on the authors names:

Bradley Campbell and Jason Manning

Bradley ... ... ... Manning

.. and the topic - victimhood culture.

